# Logging into Directv Account



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently was at my vacation location and tried to set up a show to record on my DVR using my dial-up connection (WIN ME, Firefox 2.0). I found that I was unable to do so because I couldn't log into my DTV account. When I got home, the same problem occurred with my home computer (using the same operating system and browser). The login page comes up fine and I can enter the login info, but when I click on the "login" button, the little circulating symbol appears and that's the end of the story. All links on the page become inoperable and login never takes place (at least within 30 minutes which is the longest I've waited). The login indicator continues to spin with no connection activity.

I can login with my Internet Explorer (version 6) but it handles the rest of the site horribly, and I would much rather use Firefox since it works so well with everything else out there.

In calling DTV, my problem was escalated and my call was returned by one of the IT folks there. Apparently they don't support Firefox 2 anymore which is the browser I use. He believed the problem had to do with a certificate exchange, which Firefox 2 couldn't do. He offered to discuss my problem with their IT group and see if they could fix the problem. All in all, my experience there was good, assuming he lives up to his word and follows up on this. I'm more of a problem solver though, and I decided to do a little research on my own.

When I checked this forum, I found several instances very similar to mine but in the past, and none of those were ever resolved (the ones I found). I know my browser could log in as recently as 6 months ago with no difficulty, but the DTV tech said some changes have been made since then. All of their other pages work fine but logging into one's account is somewhat of a high priority and it's the only thing that doesn't work. I'm wondering if presently, there is someone who has found the secret (if there is one) to getting around this problem.

I can't upgrade my browser without buying two new computers (and untold new software), and the only reason I would need to do that is to get into the DTV site, since my two computers work well everywhere else I've been (including logins).

If anyone has a clue to a work-around on this problem, I would appreciate your help. Thank's.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

In December of 2008 Mozilla recommended upgrading to Mozilla 3. Is this not an option?

https://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/12/18/firefox-20020-now-available-for-download/


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Not for Windows ME. As far as I know, system requirements for the Firefox ver 3.6 begin at Win 2000. No mention of ME.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RBTO said:


> Not for Windows ME. As far as I know, system requirements for the Firefox ver 3.6 begin at Win 2000. No mention of ME.


You have a lot of now non-supportive software.

Sorry, but are going to have to upgrade.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> You have a lot of now non-supportive software.
> 
> I think the key word here is "supportive". It should read "supported". It's not my job or that of my software to be "supportive" of the software & hardware companies (it works the other way around and I do fully understand the limitations).
> 
> ...


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

I understand what you're saying in that companies should support older software. But if you think about it, many people usually upgrade to the next version fairly quickly. It wouldn't be practical for these companies to continue making their products compatible with all versions of browsers, OS, etc. 

I'm not sure what your reasoning is for not upgrading. But you have your reasons for it and I respect that. But, on the other hand, you're limiting yourself from utilizing the capabilities of the newer technology that is out there.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, I'm _not_ saying companies should indefinitely support older software and my reason for posting here is not to argue that at all. Keep in mind though that a website like DTV is a different matter entirely from software, and that these sites are inviting a continued business relationship with as many customers as they can get. This implies independence from software on users machines, which has been recognized by many other business sites (e.g. Bank of America, Amazon, Citi Bank, etc., etc.).

That being said, my original reason for posting was to see if anyone else had encountered this problem and had determined a solution (_other than upgrading)_. I really don't want to get into a discussion of should I or should I not, upgrade. I fully accept that fate if there are no work-arounds (and Directv doesn't do some accommodations for folks in my situation) - no disagreement there.

In my experience, however, there are always some knowledgeable people out there that have "been there, done that" and have useful thoughts. My reason for posting is merely to seek them out and this forum is the logical place to look.

I do appreciate everyone's input though and just hope I'm not the last person on earth to be using Windows ME.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Microsoft stopped supporting _Windows ME_ in 2006.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/support/endofsupport.mspx

That would also be the date web designers stop checking to see if their websites work in OS that are no longer supported.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

In September Windows ME will be 11 years old from release. It is unreasonable and irrational to think that programmers and web developers should continue to support such archaic operating systems.

Not to mention according to Marketshare more people use cell phone operating systems than they do ME

http://marketshare.hitslink.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=10
In fact, ME is the lowest rated OS on there.

W3 doesn't even have ME in the top 10.

http://www.w3counter.com/globalstats.php


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*@RBTO:*

For recording a show, I've found it much easier and faster to use the mobile DirecTV site even from a desktop. Go to m.directv.com and login using your DirecTV logon and password. You can quickly search for a show and record it. It is much, much quicker than using the Guide on DirecTV.com.

- Merg


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank's Merg for that suggestion. It works great - even with my "archaic" operating system. That was the answer I was looking for.

Hey James, wanna take a bet on whether I'll replace my Win ME before you give up your tube television that's listed on your post????


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe you don't have to give up Windows ME and can use the Directv supported Firefox 3.

From Wikipedia:
"Although not officially supported, a utility called KernelEx can run Firefox 3.x versions on Windows 98 and Windows Me"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox#Older_operating_systems


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

RBTO said:


> Hey James, wanna take a bet on whether I'll replace my Win ME before you give up your tube television that's listed on your post????


Haha !! We'll see which dies first!!! Although you'll probably repair that dinosaur while I'll go office space on mine !

Glad you found your solution! I'll just never understand the logic of sticking with ME! Even linux can run Firefox 3!


----------

